# to rotate the crops



## Elecestmoi

Ciao a tutti,
vi chiedo un aiuto per una frase che mi sembra davvero strana. Si parla di una giovane ragazza di campagna e del suo modo di camminare.

                                                               “She walks,” said John, waiting, “like she’s got a bale of hay on one hip and a bale of alfalfa on the other, and when she walks,” he paused for effect, “she’s rotating the crops,” and all the women laughed, even though they had heard the same old joke since they were girls, and Jack laughed, too, although he found the joke vulgar when he thought of the way it didn’t even begin to describe the majesty and poetry of that girl’s way of walking. 

La mia ipotesi di traduzione è:

            «Cammina», rispose John, aspettando, «come se avesse una balla di fieno su un fianco e una balla di erba medica sull’altro, e quando cammina», fece una pausa a effetto, «è come se facesse ruotare le colture», ....

Allora il problema è chiaramente su "she's rotating the crops". So che la rotazione delle colture è un procedimento che si usa in agricoltura per evitare che i terreni perdano tutte le loro sostanze nutritive e per questo ogni uno o due anni si cambia il tipo di pianta che viene piantata...Ma qui intuisco che si tratti di un gioco di parole con il modo di camminare della ragazza. Solo che in italiano, detta così, non significa niente. 
Voi che ne pensate? Idee, suggerimenti?
Grazie mille!
Ele


----------



## london calling

Sì, è un gioco di parole. Si riferisce al modo in cui ancheggia (che ruota il bacino). Non saprei come renderlo in italiano....


----------



## Lorena1970

Forse si potrebbe rendere con "e quando cammina ancheggia descrivendo un otto"/ " e camminando ancheggia descrivendo un otto"/ " e camminando muove le anche descrivendo un otto"...? Purtroppo tradurre "come se ruotasse le colture" non avrebbe molto senso.


----------



## Elecestmoi

Ciao London calling e Lorena,
grazie mille. Sì, immaginavo che si trattasse di un gioco di parole...forse bisognerebbe trovare una metafora sempre dal mondo campagnolo, anche completamente diversa, ma che renda il senso dell'ancheggiamento appunto. Uffa, com'è difficile!


----------



## CPA

_E quando cammina fa ruotare le balle? _


----------



## BristolGirl

CPA that's good but it makes the original pale into insignificance!!!!!


----------



## CPA

Well, it might work for translation purposes, since the women laugh.


----------



## Nunou

Fa ruotare le balle fa però pensare a _girare le balle_ quindi ad un'arrabbiatura in italiano.
Che ne dite di "smuovere i covoni"? Come immagine è molto campagnola, c'è l'idea del movimento e il doppio senso è un po' più celato...

Buona giornata!


----------



## Elecestmoi

CPA said:


> _E quando cammina fa ruotare le balle? _



CPA, mi hai fatto morire dal ridere! Non andrà bene per il contesto, ma è una traduzione perfetta per il mio stato d'animo di stamattina! Grazie!



Nunou said:


> Fa ruotare le balle fa però pensare a _girare le balle_ quindi ad un'arrabbiatura in italiano.
> Che ne dite di "smuovere i covoni"? Come immagine è molto campagnola, c'è l'idea del movimento e il doppio senso è un po' più celato...
> 
> Buona giornata!



Mi sembra abbastanza buona, Nunou, grazie! In effetti bisogna andare a pescare nel serbatoio linguistico campagnolo italiano, ma anche se ci penso da qualche ora, tra aratri, campi e balle non mi era venuto niente di così efficace. Grazie ancora!


----------



## Gardenella

Forse il doppio senso sta nel fatto che la rotazione delle colture rende i campi più fertili ? Comunque, che ne dite di «Cammina», rispose John, aspettando, «come se avesse una balla di fieno su un fianco e una balla di erba medica sull’altro e, fece una pausa a effetto, le facesse ruotare ad ogni passo.

Facci sapere quando il raccolto sarà pronto.  Buon lavoro.


----------



## Lorena1970

Nunou said:


> Che ne dite di "smuovere i covoni"?



Allora forse anche "fa ruotare i covoni" (senza doppi sensi, semplicemente descrittivo)


----------



## Nunou

Sì Lorena, però nella frase inglese si dice che anche Jack ride ma trova la battuta grossolana/volgare e, riferendomi a questo, vedevo la necessità di giocare sul doppio senso. 
In realtà non capisco cosa possa esserci di grossolano/volgare nella battuta inglese e mi chiedo se non sia piuttosto da intendere come "battuta che non è all'altezza della situazione"... . In questo caso direi che è meglio farla senza doppi sensi.

Ciao.


----------



## Lorena1970

Hai ragione nunou, avevo sottovalutato il resto della frase. Mi chiedo se il doppio senso fa riferimento a questo (e suppongo di sì!)



6. Crop  A group of men's dicks hanging out waiting for  some one to pleasure them.



In questo caso il doppio senso ci vuole, ma né "smuovere i covoni" né  "roteare/ruotare i convoni" lo contengono 
E quindi la soluzione di CPA è l'unica che funziona (dato il contesto non farebbe pensare ad arrabbiature di sorta, secondo me).
Direi "fa roteare le balle" piuttosto che "ruotare", anche se è una sottigliezza.


----------



## london calling

Humour inglese, Nunou.  

Quando si parla della _volgarità_ non si riferisce alla battuta (in sé inoffensiva), ma piuttosto a quello che la battuta fa venire in mente (direi più ai maschietti, molto onestamente), alla cosa a cui allude John.  Ossia, si capisce (noi capiamo!) che John parla di come muove il culo la ragazza e l'effetto che ha sui maschietti, anche se non lo dice apertamente, preferendo una battuta allusiva.


----------



## Lorena1970

Ma allora il riferimento a "crop" che ho postato non c'entra...? Dice anche " and all the women laughed,"


----------



## london calling

No, Lo, ti stavo rispondendo - c'entra eccome!


----------



## Lorena1970

Ah...ecco! Allora riconfermo CPA ! (always to the point )


----------



## Nunou

Se balle vogliamo...che balle siano... però, in qualsiasi modo girino/ruotino/roteino/sussultino/si muovano, continuano a farmi pensare al provocare un' incazzatura e non un eccitamento di altro tipo. Se si "stringono" invece si parla di paura, in italiano che io sappia questi modi di dire si usano in questo senso. Se un uomo dice "quella tipa fa girare le balle..." non la sta certo apprezzando, al limite avrebbe un senso dire "fa girare la testa / smuovere le viscere"...
Forse si dovrebbe trovare un altro modo simpatico di dire che lei è come se stesse "dribblando/palleggiando/giocando con/stuzzicando le balle".
Avevo proposto "covoni" perché in campagna questi si smuovono/girano sul serio dopo il raccolto ed è innegabile un "_rima_ndo" a co....ni...e all'amoreggiare sul il fieno.... ma attenzione...non è una battuta di uso comune e/o che esiste sul serio! 
Giusto inventata per la specifica occasione e situazione...


----------



## Elecestmoi

Cari tutti,
io avevo considerato il doppio senso sull'ancheggiamento e avevo pensato che l'autore avesse scelto "to rotate the crops" per la somiglianza con "to rotate the hips" (che può forse ricordare il movimento di cui parla London calling). Ma a questo punto, dopo il riferimento di Lorena (grazie!), mi viene in mente che forse sarebbe meglio "drizzare"... 
Che ne dite di "fa drizzare i covoni"? Perché "roteare le balle" non dice niente della sensualità del movimento e in italiano fa pensare immediatamente a una rottura di scatole. Invece con "drizzare" si mantiene il senso di "crop" che ci spiegava Lorena e "covoni" dà quel sapore campagnolo di cui parlavamo all'inizio.
Che dite?


----------



## Elecestmoi

Nunou said:


> Se balle vogliamo...che balle siano... però, in qualsiasi modo girino/ruotino/roteino/sussultino/si muovano, continuano a farmi pensare al provocare un' incazzatura e non un eccitamento di altro tipo. Se si "stringono" invece si parla di paura, in italiano che io sappia questi modi di dire si usano in questo senso. Se un uomo dice "quella tipa fa girare le balle..." non la sta certo apprezzando, al limite avrebbe un senso dire "fa girare la testa / smuovere le viscere"...
> Forse si dovrebbe trovare un altro modo simpatico di dire che lei è come se stesse "dribblando/palleggiando/giocando con/stuzzicando le balle".
> Avevo proposto "covoni" perché in campagna questi si smuovono/girano sul serio dopo il raccolto ed è innegabile un "_rima_ndo" a co....ni...e all'amoreggiare sul il fieno.... ma attenzione...non è una battuta di uso comune e/o che esiste sul serio!
> Giusto inventata per la specifica occasione e situazione...



Ecco appunto Nunou, siamo sulla stessa linea! 
Lo so che anche la mia proposta non esiste davvero e non è certo di uso comune, però è volgare, è campagnola e descrive l'effetto della camminata della ragazza sui maschi. E così resta il tuo "covoni" che tanto mi piace per i motivi che hai detto tu!


----------



## Lorena1970

Nunou said:


> Avevo proposto "covoni" perché in campagna questi si smuovono/girano sul serio dopo il raccolto



 Mah.. veramente sono le colture che girano, non i covoni...Non dico che "Fa ruotare i covoni"non vada bene, è carina. Ma non so quanto si coglie. Vedrà Elecestmoi che fare.


----------



## london calling

Innanzitutto confermo quello che ha detto Lorena. Effettivamente la battuta verte più sull'effetto sui "crops" maschili dell'ancheggiamento della signorina che non sull'ancheggiare in sé.

Lascio la scelta della traduzione a voi nativi, però.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Innanzitutto confermo quello che ha detto Lorena. Effettivamente la battuta verte più sull'effetto sui "crops" maschili



Ma allora potrebbe essere "(Riscalda/Strofina) *Accarezza le balle*"...?
Ci siamo un po' troppo fissati su "ruotare" e affini, in effetti.


----------



## Nunou

@ Lorena post 21.
Certo...era solo per restare in tema con la battuta iniziale di CPA, dopotutto i covoni sono dei fasci di spighe e/o  dei mucchi o _balle di fieno_...noi abbiamo girato i raccolti e non le colture....
Forse la proposta di Gardenella (post no. 10) potrebbe essere la soluzione...in effetti fa pensare a un'andatura molto accentuata e provocante...senza tanti giri di balle e di parole!


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Ma allora potrebbe essere "(Riscalda/Strofina) *Accarezza le balle*"...?
> Ci siamo un po' troppo fissati su "ruotare" e affini, in effetti.


Il riferimento alle "balle" che sembra che porti è un riferimento alle proporzioni diciamo "generose" dei fianchi della ragazza. Il che vuol dire che ancheggia quando cammina (sfido qualsiasi donna non proprio piccola a tenere "fermo" il sedere  quando cammina!).

In effetti, forse potremmo sostituire "when she walks" con "quando cammina ancheggiando"? _....quando cammina ancheggiando_ ( e poi la frase che decidete voi)?

Potremmo inserire _le pannocchie_ da qualche parte?


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> _....quando cammina ancheggiando_ ( e poi la frase che decidete voi)?



Direi direttamente " _e quando ancheggia/ e ancheggiando......_."


----------



## Elecestmoi

london calling said:


> Il riferimento alle "balle" che sembra che porti è un riferimento alle proporzioni diciamo "generose" dei fianchi della ragazza. Il che vuol dire che ancheggia quando cammina (sfido qualsiasi donna non proprio piccola a tenere "fermo" il sedere  quando cammina!).
> 
> In effetti, forse potremmo sostituire "when she walks" con "quando cammina ancheggiando"? _....quando cammina ancheggiando_ ( e poi la frase che decidete voi)?
> 
> Potremmo inserire _le pannocchie_ da qualche parte?



Allora, è giusta la supposizione di London Calling sulle dimensioni dei fianchi della ragazza (di cui si parla qualche pagina più in là). Alla fine, salvo illuminazioni dell'ultim'ora, penso che mi piacerebbe fare così:

                 «Cammina», rispose John, aspettando, «come se avesse una balla di fieno su un fianco e una balla di erba medica sull’altro, e quando ancheggia (o addirittura sculetta)», fece una pausa a effetto, «fa drizzare i covoni (le pannocchie)», e tutte le donne risero, anche se avevano sentito quella vecchia battuta fin da quando erano giovani. Anche Jack rise, sebbene trovasse la battuta volgare quando pensava a quanto distante fosse dalla maestà e dalla poesia dell’incedere di quella ragazza.


Mi piace così perché si mantiene il doppio senso della battuta, ma anche l'indubbia volgarità del testo fonte...oltre che, naturalmente, il significato, legato all'ancheggiamento ma anche all'effetto che esso provoca nei maschi. 

London, forse quella delle pannocchie era una battuta, ma devo dire che a me sembra proprio una buona soluzione.
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Ele,
mi sono venute in mente altre possibili soluzioni e, già che mi son venute in mente, te le dico poi...naturalmente fai tu! 

«Cammina», rispose John, aspettando, «come se avesse una balla di fieno su un fianco e una balla di erba medica sull’altro, e quando avanza/si muove», fece una pausa a effetto, «le ballonzola/le palleggia da una parte all'altra(di qua e di là)»

Oppure:
- mette sottosopra persino i campi / le zolle di terra / i covoni / le pannocchie - 
- mette tutti K.O 
- il terreno si rivolta da solo / le zolle-i campi si rivoltano da soli

Ho trovato un'interessante spunto nella definizione del link sottostante:
http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/sottosopra.aspx?idD=1&Query=sottosopra


----------



## london calling

Elecestmoi said:


> London, forse quella delle pannocchie era una battuta, ma devo dire che a me sembra proprio una buona soluzione.


Sul serio? 

Comunque, non c'è niente da fare, i maschi hanno il cervello.....lì.


----------



## BristolGirl

Hello Everyone,
I hate to be a pain in the proverbial (!) since I can’t suggest any suitable translations, although I loved CPA's comment – ‘fa ruotare le balle’!! and I think Nunou’s ideas are good, I feel I need to emphasize the size of the woman’s buttocks as LC quite rightly pointed out, and dispose of the misunderstanding that John was ever referring to men as crops, or a crop of dicks for that matter, in any sexual sense. So no 'pannocchie' or other references to male attributes.
The sole sexual definition for 'crops' given in Urban Dictionary - Lorena's link in # 13 - (and let’s face it U.D. is 8 times out of 10 farcical in its definitions, notoriously and on purpose!!!)  gets more thumbs down than thumbs up and that means something. In that sense (eg a crop of dicks) it's not the 'dicks' it's the expression 'a crop of'  which counts, merely meaning 'a large number/a fine selection' (the UD definition refers to a porn movie and all the dicks in abundance there).
So I think John is feeling the effect his comments about the rolling movement of one woman's bottom has on the other women he's talking to. The other women laugh (in fact John ‘pauses for effect' to make sure they do). Jack on the other hand, is really taken by the way the woman's bottom moves. The woman obviously has a rolling, swaying, rotating, girating, larger-than-life rear end, which in this sentence is taken in two ways, ridiculously by John and his audience of - jealous or maybe uncomfortable??!! – women, and sublimely by Jack, who is offended by the vulgarity of the comment on crop rotation, because he can see the poetry in motion of the woman’s bottom and is probably seriously impressed by that earthy example of female anatomy and finds it sensual. 
John, probably a farmer, has been cracking the same old ‘farming’ joke for years - the other women had all heard it before in fact, since they were girls – but we’d only know why if we read the rest of the story.


----------



## CPA

Uè, a quanto pare ho "dato la stura". Mi piace "fa drizzare i covoni".


----------



## Lorena1970

Elecestmoi said:


> «Cammina», rispose John, aspettando, «come se avesse una balla di fieno su un fianco e una balla di erba medica sull’altro, e quando ancheggia (o addirittura sculetta)», fece una pausa a effetto, «fa drizzare i covoni (le pannocchie)», e tutte le donne risero, anche se avevano sentito quella vecchia battuta fin da quando erano giovani. Anche Jack rise, sebbene trovasse la battuta volgare quando pensava a quanto distante fosse dalla maestà e dalla poesia dell’incedere di quella ragazza.


----------



## robert44

Elecestmoi said:


> ... she’s got a bale of hay on one hip and a bale of alfalfa on the other, an when she walks ...he’s rotating the crops,”
> Ma qui intuisco che si tratti di un gioco di parole con il modo di camminare della ragazza...Ele


Non è un gioco di parole e non credo ci sia niente di ammiccante o pruriginoso, è solo una immagine , una metafora sintetica per visualizzare il secco colpo di anca, come quello delle 'belly-dancers' :il brusco colpo di 'natica' fa letteralmente saltare  una 'coltura' sull'altro fianco. Direi che è una descrizione delicata, deliziosa.


----------



## BristolGirl

robert44 said:


> Non è un gioco di parole e non credo ci sia niente di ammiccante o pruriginoso, è solo una immagine , una metafora sintetica per visualizzare il secco colpo di anca, come quello delle 'belly-dancers' :il brusco colpo di 'natica' fa letteralmente saltare  una 'coltura' sull'altro fianco. Direi che è una descrizione delicata, deliziosa.



 I agree. 
How did you manage to say it in three sentences when I used thirty !!


----------



## Lorena1970

robert44 said:


> Non è un gioco di parole e non credo ci sia  niente di ammiccante o pruriginoso, è solo una immagine , una metafora  sintetica per visualizzare il secco colpo di anca, come quello delle  'belly-dancers' :il brusco colpo di 'natica' fa letteralmente saltare   una 'coltura' sull'altro fianco. Direi che è una descrizione delicata,  deliziosa.



Erano già state fatte ipotesi  relative al fatto che fosse una pura descrizione priva di malizia(vedi anche post#11) , ma non  erano considerate convincenti, e per questo ci siamo dilungati nelle interpretazioni. E poi che ne facciamo di questa parte di  frase: "_and all the women  laughed, even  though *they had heard the same old joke* since they  were girls, and Jack  laughed, too, *although he found the joke vulgar *_..."?
Non  dico sia da escludere completamente il fatto che sia una pura  descrizione del movimento secco dell'anca, però il dubbio è lecito, no...?


----------



## london calling

BristolGirl said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I hate to be a pain in the proverbial (!) since I can’t suggest any suitable translations, although I loved CPA's comment – ‘fa ruotare le balle’!! and I think Nunou’s ideas are good, I feel I need to emphasize the size of the woman’s buttocks as LC quite rightly pointed out, and dispose of the misunderstanding that John was ever referring to men as crops, or a crop of dicks for that matter, in any sexual sense. So no 'pannocchie' or other references to male attributes.


I still think it's a combination of both men's "crops" and the lady's rotundities.


----------



## CPA

El, just to keep the ball rolling, so to speak, puoi dirci dove e quando è ambientato il racconto? In certe epoche/culture, anche un solo accenno al movimento di un posteriore femminile può essere considerato volgare.


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Senza pretese, direi la mia..."e ad ogni colpo di anca le balle/i covoni si invertono" oppure "ad ogni colpo di anca fa una rotazione biennale". Che ne dite?
Comunque, se dovesse andare per la volgarità bruta e schietta, io voto per le pannocchie!


----------



## robert44

CPA said:


> In certe epoche/culture, anche un* solo accenno* al movimento di un posteriore femminile può essere considerato volgare.


Bravo, CPA, hai colto nel segno!, sembra chiaro che siamo nella civiltà contadina, pudica e puritana. Non è però un 'semplice accenno', é la *potenza* della metafora, la _forza indiretta della poesia_ che evoca l'immagine, la sensualità del gesto con_ tale vividezza_ [*"the majesty and poetry..."]* da renderla 'oscena'


----------



## Elecestmoi

Il racconto è ambientato in Virginia alla fine degli anni '40.
Le vostre osservazioni mi hanno insinuato più di un dubbio.
Mi ero lanciata sulla versione più volgare perché mi sembrava più comprensibile come immagine e aveva il pregio di far ridere anche in italiano (deve pur sempre essere una battuta, visto il prosieguo del testo, nel quale si dice che è una vecchia storiella). Capisco che può far storcere più di un naso perché è molto, molto libera, ma mi sembrava la versione migliore in molti sensi. 
Solo che adesso l'osservazione di Robert mi getta in crisi: era possibile nell'America degli anni Cinquanta parlare di qualcosa che "si drizzava" (fossero pure i covoni!)? Qualcosa mi dice di sì: spesso le società puritane producono proprio questo tipo di effetti sul parlato quotidiano della gente comune e bisogna tenere anche in conto l'ambiente campagnolo e la bassezza della classe sociale dei parlanti (siamo in una bottega, chi parla ne è il proprietario e le donne che ridono sono le clienti). Non ne ho però la certezza. 
Tra l'altro come London Calling continuo a pensare che ci sia qualcosa di più che un semplice movimento d'anca e la traduzione proposta rendeva sia l'idea del movimento con la storia delle balle sia i "crops" se li vogliamo intendere in quel senso (tutt'altro che scontato, come ha detto Bristol Girl, ma...) 
Anche se non si considera questo aspetto, mi sembra che tutte le altre traduzioni proposte non siano così immediatamente comprensibili a chi non abbia letto il testo fonte e fatto tutti i nostri ragionamenti.
Vale senz'altro la pena di pensarci ancora un po'!
Intanto grazie mille a tutti!


----------

